# Hi men,how about the rope skipping,I love it,but my knees are not.



## Tony form triumph (Sep 11, 2019)

Last summer someone told me the rope skipping is a best way to loss fat which live on face and abdomen.
So I made it a little,I could make 80-150 times one set.
But my knee doesn't feel good,even now I will get hard pain if I do about 300 times rope skipping.

I beg some advice from you,men.Please

Or is there other small and simple workout could loss my fat on the face and strengh my body?
Thanks all.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 11, 2019)

I guess working the local glory hole would also be tough on the knees


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 11, 2019)

I think liposuction is the only way for spot reduction of fat.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2019)

I doubt anyone here has ever skipped rope...Cardio on its own wont do anything u need  diet + cardio


----------



## Viduus (Sep 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> I guess working the local glory hole would also be tough on the knees



Try and compete equipped. Knee pads and multiply on the jaw really helps boost performance.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 11, 2019)

Simple, just do 299 times rope skipping...


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 11, 2019)

skip to my loo my darrrrling


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 11, 2019)

The jumping up and down makes the fat eventually  fall off from the constant up and down


----------



## Long (Sep 11, 2019)

Tony form triumph said:


> Last summer someone told me the rope skipping is a best way to loss fat which live on face and abdomen.
> So I made it a little,I could make 80-150 times one set.
> But my knee doesn't feel good,even now I will get hard pain if I do about 300 times rope skipping.
> 
> ...



Jump rope barefoot and in 3-5 min rounds with 30sec to one min breaks between rounds.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2019)

jumping rope is ok when your already shredded ..Its not the right form of cardio to lose bf


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 11, 2019)

1) no such thing as spot reduction. If you are like most of the population you’ll lean out from the outside in (e.g arms first, stomach and lower back last.

2) it’s easier to eat better ( and less) than try to “cardio” out of a poor diet.

3) Anything that burns calories will work. Jumping rope hurts your knees? Don’t do it. Do something else.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 11, 2019)

Nobody makes jumping rope as badass as Rocky.

View attachment 8486


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 12, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I think liposuction is the only way for spot reduction of fat.


OH，maybe it is.:32 (18):


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 12, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Nobody makes jumping rope as badass as Rocky.
> 
> View attachment 8486



Yes,you are right.But I don't know ,how about his knees
:32 (11):


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 12, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> 1) no such thing as spot reduction. If you are like most of the population you’ll lean out from the outside in (e.g arms first, stomach and lower back last.
> 
> 2) it’s easier to eat better ( and less) than try to “cardio” out of a poor diet.
> 
> 3) Anything that burns calories will work. Jumping rope hurts your knees? Don’t do it. Do something else.


Thanks for your advice,a good diet is import.I love the Jumping rope workout,and I bought some elastic Knee-caps,and did less times one set.So it hurts me less.


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 12, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> 1) no such thing as spot reduction. If you are like most of the population you’ll lean out from the outside in (e.g arms first, stomach and lower back last.
> 
> 2) it’s easier to eat better ( and less) than try to “cardio” out of a poor diet.
> 
> 3) Anything that burns calories will work. Jumping rope hurts your knees? Don’t do it. Do something else.


Thanks for your advice,a good diet is import.I love the Jumping rope workout,and I bought some elastic Knee-caps,and did less times one set.So it hurts me less.


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 12, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Simple, just do 299 times rope skipping...


emm,I did totally 1000-1500 times when I trained after working from office.
Is the 299 times fewer for my usual plan,and lossing fat slowly?


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 12, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> skip to my loo my darrrrling


Oh,i am afraid of something for your loo.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 12, 2019)

Wtf is going on here, im so confused.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 12, 2019)

Face plants. Applying your face to a hard surface i.e. dirt, pavement, most flooring materials, etc. Studies have shown that it doesn't necessarily remove the face fat, but moves it from the frontal portion of the face towards the sides, and back of the head.


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2019)

Sometimes good training partners help.


View attachment 8487


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 16, 2019)

yep，it's very professional,hhah


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 16, 2019)

There will always have fat,will still have fat,even I have removed the prontal fat.SO I need do some gym workout and have a good diet.But my knees don't admit me to do any thing expect standing and walking. 





stonetag said:


> Face plants. Applying your face to a hard surface i.e. dirt, pavement, most flooring materials, etc. Studies have shown that it doesn't necessarily remove the face fat, but moves it from the frontal portion of the face towards the sides, and back of the head.


----------



## Keelejk (Sep 17, 2019)

I don’t usually count the “skips” but I do it for time. I’ve gotten good at it in short bursts of 1minute one and 30 seconds off. I mostly use just my feet to hop in the air with little effort from my knees. Maybe try that?


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 17, 2019)

OH,Thanks,I ususlly do it with my knee to jump up and down.I will try with my foot.





Keelejk said:


> I don’t usually count the “skips” but I do it for time. I’ve gotten good at it in short bursts of 1minute one and 30 seconds off. I mostly use just my feet to hop in the air with little effort from my knees. Maybe try that?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2019)

jumping rope is more of a foot hand eye coordination ,balance and rhythm drill more then body fat loss exercise ..Its good for boxer and tennis players shit like that..Walking for a hour is prob better for straight body fat then rope


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes,recently,I like walking to home from office to gain a little exercise 





Bro Bundy said:


> jumping rope is more of a foot hand eye coordination ,balance and rhythm drill more then body fat loss exercise ..Its good for boxer and tennis players shit like that..Walking for a hour is prob better for straight body fat then rope


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2019)

Anyone else reading Tony's posts in Mr.Bean's voice?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 18, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Anyone else reading Tony's posts in Mr.Bean's voice?


I was a huge fan of mr bean


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 19, 2019)

I am a fun of Mr.Bean,but what is the post Tony posted???
Don't you think somebody do some funny post here?:32 (11):





Gibsonator said:


> Anyone else reading Tony's posts in Mr.Bean's voice?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2019)

Tony form triumph said:


> I am a fun of Mr.Bean,but what is the post Tony posted???
> Don't you think somebody do some funny post here?:32 (11):



i meant by the way your sentences are worded, reminds me of how mr.bean would talk.


----------

